# Think I found my next set of wheels/tires....



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good Grief! :34:


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

those wheels looks great... for my car...


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

That's the same size as my fricken truck!!


----------



## Gates72ss (Dec 19, 2013)

Mudforce said:


> That's the same size as my fricken truck!!


Those are bigger then my stock wheels on my dodge 2500!!!


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

that's gonna look sweet


----------

